# Dzelži / Hardware >  USB MODEMS+RŪTERIS

## bonis

Vai ir dabonami rūteri, kuros var iespraust mobilā interneta USB modemu un lietot inernetu uz diviem, vai vairākiem kompjiem?   ::  Ja ir, iesakiet kādu...

----------


## Delfins

netā ir atrodami pārs hakotie varianti, kur USB dabū no plates, dažiem modeļiem ir supports, bet nav štekeris izvadits.
Cik saprotu šitā jāšanās tev neder?

Tikpat lēts variants būtu vecs kompis kā routeris. Galvenais atrast tādu, kam pasīvā dzese un maz rij.
Ja gribi pa dārgo, tad var nopirkt  mini-itx ar Atom proci - tāds ēd ļoti maz, maz karst, daudz periferiju. vari pat par NAS pārtaisīt.

----------


## Texx

It kā varot dabūt no pašiem mobilo sakaru operatoriem. Pazvani savam operatorma un noskaidro vai nevari tādu iegādāties.

----------


## Delfins

nevajag sutit PM...




> Godīgi sakot, man vajag tikai panākt, lai iet vienlaicīgi nets uz laptopa un šārings uz Dreambox...


 Mekle routeri ar USB štekeri un iekš openWRT vajag atrast `image`, lai varetu kustomizēt sistēmu.

Šitais ir ideāls: http://www.cnet.com.au/netcomm-3g18wn-3 ... 297329.htm





> Solid Wireless-N throughput • Works with multiple 3G USB modems • Can be used with 3G as your fallback connection method

----------


## bonis

Triatel saka- meklē pats, ja atradīsi, lieto vesels...

----------


## rieks

Var izmantot RouterBoard RB411U ar ārējo modēmu, piemēram Huawei http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Huawei_EVDO ,
vai iepirkt ~$39 Sierra Wireless MC8775 (tas ir lētākais, strādās lidz 3.6Mbps) mPCIe moduli no eBay, tad iekš RB411U.
Reāli no LMT ar iBiroja pieslēgumu, ja tuvumā ir UMTS bāzes stacija, var dabūt download līdz 2.3Mbps.

----------

